# Community; Homestead and 5.5 acres



## TheGoodLandHomestead (Aug 14, 2017)

We have built a home in a sustainable community on a lake in Oklahoma. There are five families here. They are all Torah observant.

Where can I post to see if there are any others here on this forum site that are looking to be a part of community by buying their own homestead?

The homestead up for grabs is 5.5 acres with a passive solar designed home. It does not have solar power, it has city power, but the design itself is passive solar. It has well water, 3 beds, two bath, large open floor plan. Huge kitchen, with tons of cabinets. AC that cools home with fans, but duct work is ready to be run if wanted. Wood stove heat, but the AC unit has the ability to host a heating element. The pasture is fenced for rotational grazing. Two ponds. Two barns. One large well house/barn. 2 inch line with spigots run all over property for eventual gravity fed water. Fed by well water now. Large gravel turn around. Gravel road in. No septic in, but it is plumbed in slab if that is wanted. Propane tank with propane cooking and propane hot water heater.

The other families here also homeschool, and there are all ages, so there is a homeschool community as well.

This is an AMAZING community. These people here are salt of the earth. We all help each other any time we need a "barn raising" which can also be translated as "chasing heifers" or "chasing sheep" lol. We all help each other whenever it is needed.

This is a community based on keeping the commandments of God as well. So anyone wanting to purchase the homestead/land & home will want to be doing so.

I am adding here that although this is a community of people, this IS NOT a commune. If you wish to buy our homestead and move here, you own your land and home and it is yours to do with what you want. No one does cooperative gardens, everyone has their own animals, etc. The community aspect is having others to help you through the homesteading activities and having one another to gather with on Sabbath with no drive etc. Just want to be clear that this is not a buy in at all. This is a buy your own homestead and own it, and have five other families to homestead with near you. That's it


----------



## STK56GUNGUY (Oct 21, 2012)

Curious as to where in OK and what is your asking price? Let me know if you'd prefer to answer by private email.


----------



## Saxsona (Dec 30, 2020)

You know, many years ago I wanted to be a part of such community and was interested to change my place of living. Documents and financial issues held me still for many years.


----------

